# Site skins



## Demetrius (Jul 25, 2016)

Patch and I have been working on them, but the question is - since some have left because of aesthetics and lack of familiarity  - my primary concern for you guys is how _much_ you want the skins to look like VB. Font, banners, textures, icons, and so on. 

Would you guys like for us to release another Orange skin with the Verdana font for the sake of nostalgia?  What are your current nitpicks on the skins (not talking bugs here, you can contact Patch about that anytime) that are currently available that we could possibly improve? Would you atleast have one skin that looks extremely similar to VB? 

We'll go from there, so I can create skins that are more modern and updated and enjoy them rather than tear my hair out and strangle Patch.


----------



## Atlas (Jul 25, 2016)

I just want skins that aren't nardo related.


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 25, 2016)

d-duly noted


----------



## Kikyo (Jul 26, 2016)

I'd like variety. Light skins, dark, mobile friendly (though I suppose xenforo is already doing that by default), various themes. I don't care all that much if it looks like VB, we've moved on. Just make it pretty.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 26, 2016)

I want a pink skin.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Jul 26, 2016)

Bigger user names. On the postbit, that is.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 27, 2016)

"Up"/"Top" button in the posts in mobile skins plz

otherwise a darker skin with blue colors would be nice, it is not important whether it reminds vbulletin or not.


----------



## Finalbeta (Jul 27, 2016)

I want Frozen skin


----------



## Gin (Jul 27, 2016)

Finalbeta said:


> I want Frozen skin


take a bath in liquid nitrogen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NO (Jul 27, 2016)

Current skins need a login button when you're signed out on mobile...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 27, 2016)

jayjay³² said:


> Current skins need a login button when you're signed out on mobile...



"BUT THE MOBILE SUPPORT IS SO MUCH BETTER"

said so many idiots after the upgrade when it's absolutely fucking awful


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 27, 2016)

Bring back Sakura skin. Or akatsuki


----------



## heartsutra (Jul 28, 2016)

~M~ said:


> Bring back Sakura skin. Or akatsuki


^


----------



## Catamount (Jul 28, 2016)

btw regarding mobile skin is it possible to add who posted in the thread last instead of only the time of the last post in the thread? i mean when you look at the subforum or forum itself, not opening the thread.
is this mobile support thing absolutely auto or it can be adjusted?


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 28, 2016)

You can view who posted in the thread last via landscape mode. I don't think it can actually be adjusted because of the responsive design, but I'll see.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (Jul 28, 2016)

I got that advice few times before but smh on my primitive smartphone it does not change anything.

I don't have any login/logout problems tho that others experience.

Iunno I've adjusted to the xenforo and all I want is more different color schemes for skins and the button to go to the top of the page to check alerts in the mobile skin.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 28, 2016)

Mobile version is awful


----------



## NO (Jul 30, 2016)

jayjay³² said:


> Current skins need a login button when you're signed out on mobile...


----------



## Finalbeta (Jul 31, 2016)

Mobile version is ok to me


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jul 31, 2016)

My Hero Academia skin would be awesome.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2016)

I want the Akatsuki skin back. But I doubt many share the same sentiment.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 1, 2016)

waiting for forum skins is the new waiting for forum update innit


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 1, 2016)

I just want a pink skin.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 1, 2016)

So sasuke and akatsuki are sort of here.

Kinda buggy atm


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 1, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I want the Akatsuki skin back. But I doubt many share the same sentiment.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> So sasuke and akatsuki are sort of here.
> 
> Kinda buggy atm



Oh my


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 1, 2016)

wat said:


> waiting for forum skins is the new waiting for forum update innit





Patchouli said:


> So sasuke and akatsuki are sort of here.
> 
> Kinda buggy atm



yup

soonTM


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2016)

So yeah. Some buttons on the Akatsuki skin are all white with non-visible(or is invisible correct here too?) text.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 1, 2016)

>tfw i hate the sasuke skin now
>tfw im already used to the 'light' skin

gr8

i knew this would happen

fuck my life


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 1, 2016)

think u lowkey hate it cos i made it 
beautiful
i've created this


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 1, 2016)

no the format is just too incongruous with both how the former skin looked and how the light/dark skins are formatted (and what ive grown accustomed to) so its too much of a pain to adapt to once again so nah


----------



## Impact (Aug 2, 2016)

I remember when I used to love using the akastuki skin, now it's too bright to even look at  

I guess it's back to dark skins for me.

Also bring back kill La kill beta pls


----------



## Tsubomii (Aug 2, 2016)

I miss the KLK skin. 

Bring it back again pls


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 2, 2016)

Tsubomii said:


> I miss the KLK skin.
> 
> Bring it back again pls


I actually got interested as well in that series so hell yea


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Aug 2, 2016)

can you make a uchiha skin?


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 13, 2016)

Sasuke Beta V2 uploaded, now not merged with Akatsuki.
Akatsuki V2 is up, now with hopefully less missing images
SJ Heroes uploaded

Trin worked hard on Sasuke


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 13, 2016)

ahhhhh this feels a lot more familiar

sankyu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 13, 2016)

actually where the hell is the search bar on it


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 13, 2016)

working on KLK


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 13, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> actually where the hell is the search bar on it


search bar?

edit: that was the core skin's thing, as far as i know, there's no search bar on the skins patch and i did
it's perhaps because patch removed them
but the search is now a drop down link for extra space so it's not too cluttered


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 13, 2016)

oh i see it at the top
alrite


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Aug 26, 2016)

Yo klk skin is looking cool and all but it's hard to read shit since everything is grey
@flower heathen @Patchouli


----------



## Impact (Aug 26, 2016)

Yeah, I see what you mean Chrollo.

It's very hard to see the text and seriously the white box where the UN  appear is triggering me. 

It feels weird having everything darken except where we see  our UN.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 26, 2016)

The KLK skin was released broken, it's being remade.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SLB (Aug 27, 2016)

this is actually wonderful. thanks.

but the sasuke skin for me is the akatsuki one. not sure if that's some weird shit on my part, but the orange one works great.

also just wondering if it's possible to get the "go to last post" button back on the front page?


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 27, 2016)

Moody said:


> this is actually wonderful. thanks.
> 
> but the sasuke skin for me is the akatsuki one. not sure if that's some weird shit on my part, but the orange one works great.
> 
> also just wondering if it's possible to get the "go to last post" button back on the front page?



Are you using the Sasuke Beta V2 one because that one works the other is broken.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SLB (Aug 27, 2016)

yeah i didn't see that one. thanks broski


----------



## Lady Hinata (Sep 9, 2016)

This new look...I just can't navigate properly. Are we even able to still look back at old posts? I could only find how to go back to late last year.


----------



## Krory (Sep 9, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> The KLK skin was released broken, it's being remade.



Is it fixed yet? Because all the other skins suck. Except the original dark skin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 10, 2016)

Lady Hinata said:


> This new look...I just can't navigate properly. Are we even able to still look back at old posts? I could only find how to go back to late last year.



Sadly, the search function only goes through threads and posts since the update. Huzzah.


----------

